# Make a wish foundation hunt.



## bcspinks89 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys it's really been in my mind to do a hunt for the make a wish foundation. My little cousin died of cancer when he turned 3 days after turning 13 due to cancer. His father does a hog hunt for the kids every year and I've been thinking of doing a duck hunt for them. Would any of y'all be interested in volunteering/ helping with this if I can get it together and organized. Thanks.


----------



## kranich (Jan 27, 2017)

absolutely


----------



## poole93 (Jan 27, 2017)

Count me in


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 27, 2017)

PM and tell me more on your plan.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm in. Also looking to start an outdoors without limits chapter in our area. Its an organization where you take disabled hunter of all ages hunting/fishing or whatever and there's currently no SEGA chapter. Need several people interested to help bring it together. Have been chatting with the founder and a national board director here in Ga


----------



## smoothie (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not close enough to do one now but if you want to do a turkey hunt I'm your guy


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 28, 2017)

All terrain. I'm in


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ill be glad to help, in whatever way I can. Lost my vision in my left eye, due to cancer.


----------



## RLykens (Feb 1, 2017)

count me in. turkeys or ducks I'll do what I can.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 1, 2017)

Spoke with Kirk(founder of OWLs). Anyone interested in helping out in any way please message me. We are trying to get everyone on a similar page so we can set up a meeting and discuss a dinner to get the communities involved


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 1, 2017)

Get me a liability waiver, all in WV style.  Just too many like to sue, sad state of affairs


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll help with make a wish.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 2, 2017)

thanks guys!


----------

